# Panasonic CRT TV will not turn on



## cleardarksky (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a Panasonic ct-27sx12 crt tv that no longer turns on. When I press the power button there is no noise or sound of any kind. The wall outlet works fine (I have tried 2 different outlets so I am confident that is not the problem). However, every time I tried a different outlet the TV made a clicking noise but never turned on. After the initial click on each new outlet there was no more clicking. The problem started up about a month ago while we were watching TV it went off. I changed outlets and it was fine for a couple of weeks. I changed outlets again and it was fine for over a week. Now the TV no longer turns on. I'm not sure if I want to open the rear panel and mess with it. If it sounds like a blown fuse I could handle that.


----------

